# What's a BAchmann Spectrum 2 Truck Shay worth?



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi!
I have an oppertunity to buy a slightly used Bachmann 2 Truck Shay # 81799 . Unlettered. I know that Bachmann doesn't carry the presige that LGB or Aristo does. So what's it worth? I see plenty of 3 Truck Shay's on Ebay, not any 2 Trucks, are they simply not desired? THX, Ted


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Prestige is an ambiguous term. LGB definitely qualifies as "prestige" but only so far as it's German made products. Bachmann and Aristocraft have similar reputations. Bachmann's Shay was the first mass produced large scale locomotive in 1:20.3 and as such revolutionized the large scale market. The detailing is superb and sets a very high standard. The one problem that the Shays had was with the power trucks. The first edition had major problems with the plastic gearing crumbling. A second run (of the first edition) solved part of the problem but the plastic trucks still were a problem. This first edition came out in 1997. The second edition was essentially the first edition with all of the flaws corrected! There are some detail differences. The newer edition has a metal cab and is labelled as a 38 ton Class B Shay (Class B being 2-truck.) The power trucks under the model are now made of metal and the engine is DCC compatable. It quite simply is a wonderful model of a beautiful prototype! The_ original_ 97 run had a wooden cab and was labelled as _36-ton_ Class B Shay! I don't have the part numbers for the individual models but hopefully somebody here can help.
The original Shay can be upgraded with the new power trucks (which are offered as a separate item by Bachmann) which will set you back $150 or so (not including the installation) so getting a bargain with a Shay is all a matter of which Shay is being offered! I have the original 36 ton version with new power trucks and I'm very happy with it! I hope this helps you with your decision.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I have the original with the replacement trucks. It pulled 11 Bachmann Spectrum and AMS freight cars with a brass caboose for 4 hours last week on a layout with upto 4% grades. Mine has been converted to Battery and QSI, with Airwire throttle. 
I am very happy with it. I bought mine in 2000 so I can't comment on current pricing 

Paul Deis


----------



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Thanks guys for ALL of this info! What should I be paying for it?


----------



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Juat another thought! Can you tell from the box what the production run it is? First or second? 
Many thanks, Ted


----------



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

I just got a pic of it!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, 
I found an older 2-truck shay on ebay which recently sold for $260: 
http://tinyurl.com/2bz4aqb 

based on the condition and the "version" of the Shay, I would say anywhere between $200 and $400 is reasonable. 


Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a pic of it!Your photo is of the box from a two-truck Heisler, NOT a Shay. Different animal.


----------



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

SORRY! I kept on seeing Shay's on Ebay! 
Got Shay on the Brain! 
As I said...what's the deal withHEISLERS!? 
Doesn't anyone want these? 
What should I pay for it! I don't see any on Ebay! 
It's great conditon! 
MANY THANKS, Ted


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Heislers are great running locos. Mine is probably among my most reliable. One sold recently on ebay for $500. I believe when new they were selling for around $300 - $400 range. (Mine was bartered, so I don't know what it sold for.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 28 Jul 2010 12:34 PM 
Tim, 
I found an older 2-truck shay on ebay which recently sold for $260: 
http://tinyurl.com/2bz4aqb 

based on the condition and the "version" of the Shay, I would say anywhere between $200 and $400 is reasonable. 


Scot 

Well I have on that is like new, 2 truck shay with Phoenix 2k2 sound and big boost I'll sell for around $550 give or take a little probably take a little off or ship for free. The Shays are going for around $375, and then if you had a professionally installed Phoenix sound system which this is, you figure it out. The 2k2 and big boost at one time was around $250 + installation, this has only had two turns on my outdoor layout, and probably an hour at most on the indoor layout, so like new!! I have $756 in it or that is what I paid for it from San Val trains when they were up and running. Regal


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Heisler (outside frame) that I bought off Ebay recently. It came with all the goodies, box in good shape, DVD, manual, men, smoke fluid and a bag of tools. I also got an extra stack with it but I don't know if this was standard. I think I got a good deal since I only paid $275 plus shipping for it. I also have a 38 ton shay that I stumbled across shortly after I won the Heisler and couldn't pass up on. Won that one to for the same price I got the Heisler for. My wife is very forgiving. 
The shay will outpull the Heisler but not by much. The Heisler and Climax are more rare than the Shay since less were made. I think the Climax and Heisler only had one production run. So if you can get one at a decent price in decent shape I would say get it. The details are really nice for the money. Shop around you can always find a shay.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Todd, 

I believe there was more than one run on the Climax as they had updated trucks in later runs if I am not correct. 

Rich


----------

